# MOXIE & ANDREW (THE AMAZING MALTESE)



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Today Moxie and I went to watch a Rally Trail up at our local obedience club in Portchester, NY. We had the privilege of meeting Laurie Williams and her amazing Maltese, Andrew (they were on _The Greatest American Dog_ and he came in runner up). Laurie is an APDT Rally judge. She was a sweetheart and Moxie got to spend some time hanging with the celebrity, Andrew. Who is also wonderful. Moxie's job was just to watch and not bark (and be fed a lot when he looked at other fluffs big and small...and not react! We are trying to get him comfortable around the ring so one day we can also compete.) 

Andrew ran Level 3 and level 2. He was great to watch. Especially over that jump. And he had great atttention with to Laurie, we were envious! Andrew is Moxie's idol! ( Laurie who is also a trainer with her own training facility in Virginia) 

Here are some pictures of everyone. Thanks for looking...
Leslie & Moxie

Laurie and Moxie
[attachment=54397:laurieandmoxie2.jpg]

Laurie getting kisses
[attachment=54412:laurieandmox.jpg]

Laurie and Andrew
[attachment=54400:laureandandrew.jpg]

Moxie idolizing Andrew
[attachment=54401:moxandandrew.jpg]

Moxie and Andrew
[attachment=54399:andrewandmox.jpg]

And one more for good luck..LOL
[attachment=54402:moxandandrew3.jpg]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting ! Nice photos, looks like you had fun. Both dogs look sweet.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What wonderful pictures. Moxie is such a little doll & I love seeing his picture any day. Andrew is quite handsome isn't he? I never saw him on TV but have heard of him on SM. I love the picture of Moxie idolizing Andrew. It really looks like that. They look to be about the same size. Thanks for sharing the great pictures.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

2 beautifully handsome men!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Love the pics!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrew is amazing! Was Moxie star struck?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I was visiting my sister in Texas when that show was on and saw every episode and loved the show, especially loved Andrew and how much he loved his mommy, they kept saying he was too attached to her but I thought it was the way all malts are. On the show he finished all his tests and did great and did everything for her. What a little sweetie he was. What a great day you and your Moxie had. It looked like you all had so much fun.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie and Andrew were very cute. I thunk he was star struck, Marj..LOL
They were all very nice people. It was our first trial for Moxie and I. We were just watching and it was great that Andrew and Laurie were there. 
Her training Facility sounded amazing down in Virginia.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Moxie :wub: definitely looked starstruck - cute pics, especially of him with Andrew!


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Awww, mommy's little chicken man is all grown up!! He looks fabulous ~ love the super size top knot!! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww great pics! Moxie and Andrew look so alike! Laurie calls Gigi Andrew's girlfriend. LOL I'm pretty sure Gigi will go to her training facility for obedience classes.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

HOW FUN!! Laurie is very sweet and Anderw is adorable. 

Your Moxie and you must have had a blast!!! Soon you will be in rally too! Fun, fun!

thanks for sharing


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Jun 28 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797836


> Awww, mommy's little chicken man is all grown up!! He looks fabulous ~ love the super size top knot!! :biggrin:[/B]


 :smrofl:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 27 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797770


> 2 beautifully handsome men!!!
> xoxoxo[/B]


Thank you K!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 27 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797823


> Moxie :wub: definitely looked starstruck - cute pics, especially of him with Andrew![/B]


Dorothy..He was..LOL Look at how he looks at him..LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 28 2009, 02:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797858


> HOW FUN!! Laurie is very sweet and Anderw is adorable.
> 
> Your Moxie and you must have had a blast!!! Soon you will be in rally too! Fun, fun!
> 
> thanks for sharing[/B]



Yes it was fun. Hopefully one day. We are taking a lot of classes and we know all the signs..but before we go into the ring again we need a little more attention work.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 28 2009, 02:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797855


> Awwwww great pics! Moxie and Andrew look so alike! Laurie calls Gigi Andrew's girlfriend. LOL I'm pretty sure Gigi will go to her training facility for obedience classes. [/B]



I'm jealous. It sounds like a great facility for everything. 11,000 square feet! Amazing. And she is very nice, as is Andrew. It will be wonderful if you go there.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...Great Pics!! :good post - perfect 10: Moxie looks sooo cute..love the pic of him looking at Andrew!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 28 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797933


> Awww...Great Pics!! :good post - perfect 10: Moxie looks sooo cute..love the pic of him looking at Andrew!!!!!![/B]



LOL. Andrew knows who he is..LOL. It was cute.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awww both boys look great! Looks like Moxie found a great role model!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics Leslie! Moxie is such a smarty! I"m so proud of him. I so wish I could get Benny to be obedient. He was barking like a madman at the groomers this weekend. I work with him but I feel stuck again! You and Moxie inspire me to keep forging ahead!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 29 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798321


> Great pics Leslie! Moxie is such a smarty! I"m so proud of him. I so wish I could get Benny to be obedient. He was barking like a madman at the groomers this weekend. I work with him but I feel stuck again! You and Moxie inspire me to keep forging ahead![/B]


I love your sig! Keep forging ahead. One of the reasons we took Mox to watch is because he can be reactive to larger dogs at the beginning when they walk in ( probably learned behavior from doggie daycare...when a dog walks in they all go over to great the dog to play) . Meaning he barks wants to say hello, etc. which is not appropriate behavior at a trial. He was very very good. We kept feeding him and working with him and after 3 minutes he was amazing for the rest of the afternoon. So keep training and be consistent. You can change the behavior you just have to know what to do.


----------

